# Russia is amassing troops on North Korea border



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Russia amasses troops on North Korea border:

World War 3 latest: Russia on war footing as Putin's troops amass on North Korea border | World | News | Express.co.uk

This article points out that Russia is standing behind North Korea and will defend it militarily. There is no denying who is supporting NK, the dictator Assad in Syria, China and Iran and by proxy the terrorist group Hezbollah.

Some take aways from the article:

"RUSSIA appears to be preparing for wars as troops have lined up on the North Korea border just one day after Vladimir Putin's nation fired a ballistic missile."

"Russia is thought to be concerned at the build-up of US troops in South Korea as Donald Trump and Kim Jong-un continue their war of words."

"Earlier this year, the *movement of heavy weaponry towards the border* was also caught on camera."

"Frants Klintsevich, the first deputy chairman of the Russian upper house's Committee on Defence and Security, has warned that *any US action against North Korea would also be seen as a hostility towards Russia* due to their shared border."

"the new military build-up comes after Russia launched an inter-continental ballistic missile last night."

"Chatham House claimed the drills shows Russia was practicing war scenarios involving NATO troops in the event of a conflict or land grab."

"Ri threatened that Pyongyang would shoot down US warplanes flying near the Korean Peninsula after American bombers traveled close to it last Saturday."

"The US says satellite imagery has also detected a number of North Korean military aircraft moving to the North's east coast."


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Same as china. Just making sure
refugees don't come in.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

One does not move weaponry towards a border to defend against unarmed and scared refugees.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They also want to make sure the war doesn't spill over their border. Both China and Russia have no plans to welcome any refugees.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

could be wrong but seems like Russia sides with whomever is enemies of the USA, I hear now they are Protecting the dictator in Venezuela....


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Russian Forces Start Air Bombing Drill Near North Korea Border

Russian Forces Start Air Bombing Drill Near North Korea Border

Perhaps this bombing drill is to stop those pesky refugees as well. Refugees fleeing violence can be a scary and threatening bunch.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> could be wrong but seems like Russia sides with whomever is enemies of the USA, I hear now they are Protecting the dictator in Venezuela....


What incentive does Russia have to act otherwise? Oh ya, the sanctions were a nice touch :vs_laugh:


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Vasily 1945 said:


> could be wrong but seems like Russia sides with whomever is enemies of the USA, I hear now they are Protecting the dictator in Venezuela....


Russia is supporting Venezuala, who is opposed to the US and yes, it appears Russia is "causing trouble" and supporting any other dictatorship that opposes the US:
See post #48 in the linked thread. 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...year-year-allies-posturing-5.html#post1394170


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> What incentive does Russia have to act otherwise? Oh ya, the sanctions were a nice touch :vs_laugh:


That has a lot to do with it. Pretty much the same with China.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Although would be nice for Putin and his special forces to take out Kim, and run the country, as lesser of 2 evils IMHO.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bottom line is neither China nor Russia wants to share a border with a country (SK) that plays nice with the US. Can't really blame them. Think about how we felt about Cuba 90 miles away. 

Considering the fact the N. Korean citizens are much more comfortable with China than South Korea I have nothing against the US bombing the shit out of NK and then letting China and Russia fight for NKs limited mineral wealth. After the first week or three no US or SK military in NK. 

That way we aren't nation building (expensive) and which ever country ends up settling NK will annex territory next to a country hosting US troops. win-win The witch is dead.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

How big a Frontier is there between NK and Russia ? (And is it some of the least populated real estate in that region...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

An alliance or dentete with Russia if possible would be a real game changer. Just saying. Think of the long boarder with China as well as Turkey, Iran and so on.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> How big a Frontier is there between NK and Russia ? (And is it some of the least populated real estate in that region...


Vladivostok is the only "major" city near the NK border (only 600K population) but there are a few nice towns closer to the actual border.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Sheesh , its looking like a direct route for an exodus when it all comes down ... (Thanx for the interesting geographical insight )


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

may the Lord help the innocent people, woman and children of NK, so they find some refuge from the tyranny , but strike down this monster of a dictator and the likes of him.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Edited

Forgot, this is a public thread... ugh


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TG knows more about Russia than me but I read an article about how one providence in China is really hurting since China began banning seafood and other imports from NK (read it this morning but can't find it now). In addition I know of at least one giant factory in NK that Chinese (with tech skills) cross the border each day to work at. China paid for the factory.

Also in my reading it seems that after 60+ years of brainwashing N. Koreans identify much closer with China than SK. China provided 80% of all trade for NK so 80% of the cash.

The UN provides millions of dollars worth of food and vaccines to NK because the little fat boy sells the food to pay for nukes.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Someone should give your source a geography lesson. Russia has no (nada nil none) border with North Korea. That blessing belongs solely to South Korea on the Southern Border and Red China to the north.

That small factoid would have me seriously doubt the rest of the article.


My mistake. So how many troops are considered a mass (5 border guards?)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Let's all remember the media was also on board with Iraq and weapons of mass destruction. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

And the plot thickens , we can try to predict all we want, but we won't know for sure who the players are and how it will play out until AFTER the first shot is fired.....it seems to me it would be in everyone's best interest to remove the little putts and avoid a conflict altogether, I pray cooler heads prevail.....


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> Someone should give your source a geography lesson. Russia has no (nada nil none) border with North Korea. That blessing belongs solely to South Korea on the Southern Border and Red China to the north.
> 
> That small factoid would have me seriously doubt the rest of the article.
> 
> My mistake. So how many troops are considered a mass (5 border guards?)


I must be mistaken But after a quick Google search it appears as though there is a border... odd... ( most old pll are wright...)...corresponding with the previous form member posted. But then again she... they!!! are Russian!!! they're probably making that up as well.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm less curious about the Russians at the border than what the are doing in the sea.

So China has a large sea area on one side and the Russians on the other. I wonder how many ships each country is putting in the area?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> I must be mistaken But after a quick Google search it appears as though there is a border... odd... ( most old pll are wright...)...corresponding with the previous form member posted. But then again she... they!!! are Russian!!! they're probably making that up as well.


Hi!
If you check the bottom of the post you quoted, the commenter recognized his error 
It was an honest mistake.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

TG said:


> Hi!
> If you check the bottom of the post you quoted, the commenter recognized his error
> It was an honest mistake.


I saw that.. but I get bored some times. 
You know what they say about idle hands.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> I must be mistaken But after a quick Google search it appears as though there is a border... odd... ( most old pll are wright...)...corresponding with the previous form member posted. But then again she... they!!! are Russian!!! they're probably making that up as well.


Tijuana ..... she's really from Tijuana Mexico, but she has stayed at a Holiday Inn before.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

^^^^ I so called that sh...stuff 


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> ^^^^ I so called that sh...stuff


And your point is.....................????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why would Russia send troops into NK. It would mean their sure destruction. NK will not be a ground fight.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry don't have one. Just a lil bored I guess. As far as the actual thread goes yeah I don't think Russia getting involved in North Korea is to our benefit. I'm hoping they're just going for another landgrab such as Crimea. I have a hard time seeing the vision that our leader is laying out. let alone trying to see what others have in mind.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> One does not move weaponry towards a border to defend against unarmed and scared refugees.


That is exactly what you do to send a very strong message. Russia is much less likely to take a stand protecting NK than China and China is giving more ground to Trump with each passing week.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Come soon Lord Jesus!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Why would Russia send troops into NK. It would mean their sure destruction. NK will not be a ground fight.





John Galt said:


> Considering the fact the N. Korean citizens are much more comfortable with China than South Korea I have nothing against the US bombing the shit out of NK and then letting China and Russia fight for NKs limited mineral wealth. After the first week or three no US or SK military in NK.





RedLion said:


> That is exactly what you do to send a very strong message. Russia is much less likely to take a stand protecting NK than China and China is giving more ground to Trump with each passing week.


I think that @John Galt is pretty close to knowing what is happening, China is massing on the Eastern border, not to stop refugees or fight the US, because it won't be a ground war, and Russia is massing on it's Southern border for a similar reason.

After the glow subsides both China and Russia will re-define the borders, they won't fight each other, and won't fight the US, but NK will cease to exist, and it will not become part of South Korea, or at least not very much of it... After all the US doesn't want it, and I doubt South Korea wants to be re-united after all these years.

So it is a new version of the Oklahoma Land Run (rush).

*Rancher*


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sorry, but why don't we just run over NK with a steam roller and give it to china or something. the place is already trashed let some one else fix the place afterwards.
you know this is how silly NK really is -when I lived in Korea near Seoul they had bottled water Imported from N Korea it was like 25 cents a bottle the average bottle of water was like 75cents so, in a few months it went from .25 to 2 bucks -cause they though everyone was buying their water because it was the best -no man!! everyone bought it cause it was the cheapest. The company importing it went out of business like in a week after that.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

azrancher said:


> I think that @John Galt is pretty close to knowing what is happening, China is massing on the Eastern border, not to stop refugees or fight the US, because it won't be a ground war, and Russia is massing on it's Southern border for a similar reason.
> 
> After the glow subsides both China and Russia will re-define the borders, they won't fight each other, and won't fight the US, but NK will cease to exist, and it will not become part of South Korea, or at least not very much of it... After all the US doesn't want it, and I doubt South Korea wants to be re-united after all these years.
> 
> ...


I hope it never comes to "Country X" ceases to exist. Regardless of if its NK, China, Russia, the US or any other country. The biggest issue is not with the everyday innocent civilians in North Korea. The issue is not with the everyday civilians in Russia, China, NK or any other country. Innocent civilians make up the majority of a country. The problem is with the governments which is only a minority of the population. Other governments have an issue with our government. Our government has an issue with other governments. Please, lets not be so self righteous as to think we have the best form of government in the world. Every form of government has done terrible things. Some in plain sight, some in secret. As long as man remains imperfect, man will have imperfect ruler-ship and government. Only a perfect being/person would rule perfectly. Imperfect man has shown throughout time that he can not successfully rule himself. Imperfect man will continue to dominate man to his injury.

Innocent people in any country do not deserve to die because of their governments making bad decisions. My hope is that cooler heads prevail and that we as a civilization do our best eliminate (or at least reduce) all forms of harmful government when they crop up, regardless of the type (democratic, communist, monarchy etc.) and we leave the innocent people (the majority of the people of any country) out of it and unharmed.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well san Antonio -it would be nice if the world worked that way-it sure would!! but it doesn't, everything looks good in retrospect that's why they say Hine sight is 20-20. 
sure the people of a country usually could care less about what happens 5000 miles away or next door -but when a woacket lands in your back yard it is too late to say "dag-gumit I should have done something about that earlier.
war sucks it always has no way around it and since the first caveman tossed a rock at another there has been conflicts were innocents get hurt. The problem I see with N korea is -it wants someone else to move first and it keep provoking someone (mainly the USA) into doing it. I am a big guy and many times as other big guys will admit to -a little guy keeps pestering you and you keep warning them to stop or they will get hurt- in LE this I believe is called aggravated assault, anyways after a while the bigger guy gets tired knowing how this is going to play out as it has dozens of times before and clobbers the little guy -at that moment everyone looks and the little guy whines about it and everyone points at the big guy and says pick on someone your own size. that is why we are giving Nkorea every chance to stop and making a big noise about it so that everyone pays attention -so when that time comes, that final stomping everyone understands that we were not given any choice and will not listen the whining of the little guy.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

well, looking around the area of the Russia/NK border area Vladivostok, Russia has a pretty good Military presence. About half of their Pacific flt is located there, From commercial satillite, I counted more than 25 surface combatants, and 8 nuke fast attack boats. Alittle further north (20 miles or so from naval base) was a fairly large Air base, I counted almost 20 backfire bombers on alert pads, and over 30 fighter aircraft. Flight time to NK border/or Op area where we have been operating would be minutes away by air. As for surface naval forces, mere hrs from home port. Not saying there is not already nuke powered subs operating in that region already. Ya it could be messy.

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.2895003,131.9984134,27066m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

wow, seems like pretty nice mountain country there, you would think the people would be out hunting, and enjoying the outdoors, instead of playing politics or thinking about killing each other or how to oppress their own people or others.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Amassing troops on an 11 mile long border. Let em have North Korea. Better Russia located there than the fool we don't know. 

OJ Simpson could be paroled Monday. That's a higher crime than nation steeling as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I guess I can't blame Russia for being a little sensitive about the area. Here is a photo of US troops marching down the main street of Vladivostok in 1918. Not that anything like that could ever happen again. HA!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Everything will be ok, nothing is going to happen. Just a precaution


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are the leader of a nation, and a messy conflagration is likely to go down in a country that borders yours. Wouldn't you think it prudent to build up your forces along that border?

I certainly would.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If we destroy NK, let someone else rebuild it, we have enough rebuilding at home to do.....


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

split north korea in half, half to south korea, and half to russia and a little bit to china


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> split north korea in half, half to south korea, and half to russia and a little bit to china


No thanks


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


> split north korea in half, half to south korea, and half to russia and a little bit to china





TG said:


> No thanks


Ahhh Haaa, the sleeper is relaying orders! :kiss:

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Everything will be ok, nothing is going to happen. Just a precaution


Last time I heard that phrase it was from a nurse just before she jabbed a 6 foot tetanus shot needle in my ass. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

People always freak out for nothing.
I do not worry about things I can not affect/change.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

TG said:


> People always freak out for nothing.
> I do not worry about things I can not affect/change.


Don't get me wrong I love you as much is the next member. But isn't the whole premise of prepping to prepare for things that you can't control?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Not that I'm overly worried about Russians. I like vodka and cigars


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> Don't get me wrong I love you as much is the next member. But isn't the whole premise of prepping to prepare for things that you can't control?


Prepping is common sense


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Couldn't agree more I would never of classified myself as a prepper 20 years ago.I just kind of take a form called prepping form to indicate that it is a place for people who are not as prepared as others for certain situations. I guess were arguing about semantics at this point witch really isn't worth the typing


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Russia, and China are our friends, we have never fought them, and they have been our allies.

_"Keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer"_

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> Couldn't agree more I would never of classified myself as a prepper 20 years ago.I just kind of take a form called prepping form to indicate that it is a place for people who are not as prepared as others for certain situations. I guess were arguing about semantics at this point witch really isn't worth the typing


"Prepping" is a huge part of my culture, thanks to constant invasions and disasters throughout our history.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Well that's awesome.... or horrible... I would think probably more on the horrible side. Trust me I hear yeah half Irish half Armenian. ( ok not quite 50/50) I get the plates of our people. But to be quite frank. ( because I'm no frank) the holocaust of the Armenian people has a little to nothing to do with my prepping. Other than standing as a stark reminder as to what human beings are capable of.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

maine_rm said:


> Well that's awesome.... or horrible... I would think probably more on the horrible side. Trust me I hear yeah half Irish half Armenian. ( ok not quite 50/50) I get the plates of our people. But to be quite frank. ( because I'm no frank) the holocaust of the Armenian people has a little to nothing to do with my prepping. Other than standing as a stark reminder as to what human beings are capable of.


We all have our reasons, just wish more people did it, everyone seems so oblivious..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> That is exactly what you do to send a very strong message. Russia is much less likely to take a stand protecting NK than China and China is giving more ground to Trump with each passing week.


 Maybe just maybe China has figured out Trump will do it. And they are not ready for that yet. They were looking for a Clinton type deal and that aint happening.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Maybe just maybe China has figured out Trump will do it. And they are not ready for that yet. They were looking for a Clinton type deal and that aint happening.


Or maybe they will.

Did you ever sucker punch anyone? Did you advertise you were gonna do it?

They call it a sucker punch for a reason.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Or maybe they will.
> 
> Did you ever sucker punch anyone? Did you advertise you were gonna do it?
> 
> They call it a sucker punch for a reason.


Considering the USA debt to China at this point I doubt China is interested in loosing that amount of capitol,,,, still a very good point.

US vs China military,,,,, In most scenarios the US would win but in reality both would lose. IMO.

Still, I'd rather fight the good fight and lose than be ruled by another.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Considering the USA debt to China at this point I doubt China is interested in loosing that amount of capitol,,,, still a very good point.


I understand the debt. But think about this. The debt we owe China is huge. As of May 2017 only Japan owns slightly more of our debt. Now, if you were China, how would you see your chances of getting a return on your money? The way our debt is rising I'd say pretty slim. What China needs is resources. Resources to supply their needs. Wouldn't you want the resources and labor to supply your country if you were them?

Add to that China wants control of Asia. With the US out of the way, neither Taiwan nor Japan could stop them. China would control all of Asia.

Add to the mix that Russia wants Europe. With the US out of the way, what's to stop them?

Russia, China, NK, Iran and 90% of the middle eastern countries are allies. They are also our enemies. In the past 10 years we have done an awful lot to hack them off.

Look at the major sanctions Congress recently imposed on Russia.

Russia to seize US properties in retaliation for sanctions - CNN

China just built a base at the Horn of Africa and is getting stronger ties to the middle east.

https://www.cnbc.com/2016/03/31/china-military-to-set-up-first-overseas-base-in-djibouti.html

Revealed: China?s Blueprint for Building Middle East Relations | The Diplomat



John Galt said:


> US vs China military,,,,, In most scenarios the US would win but in reality both would lose. IMO.
> 
> *Still, I'd rather fight the good fight and lose than be ruled by another.*


Obama took apart our military and removed a number of high ranking officials. Our state of readiness is dismal. Here is a report from the DOD in 2015.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Articl...aders-report-concerns-on-long-term-readiness/

I think we could see a foreign invasion for the first time in our history. The Japanese wouldn't invade because they were afraid of a gun behind every blade of grass. That's not true today. I'm not sure who would win initially although I think we would in the long run.

But I'm also with you on the " Still, I'd rather fight the good fight and lose than be ruled by another. "


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

TG said:


> I do not worry about things I can not affect/change.


That is literally my life motto


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> Don't get me wrong I love you as much is the next member. But isn't the whole premise of prepping to prepare for things that you can't control?


She said worry...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I worry less about Russia then China when it comes to the fat Korean kid, not to say I would turn my back to old Putin, but he is just being prudent. He sees a fight coming. It's the variables we have to watch. War is full of variables.


----------

